# possible to get NO stretch with 225/40/18 on rims 18x8.5?



## vee-tread (May 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

Getting new tires for my BBS-LM replica 18x 8.5. Previous tires were Marangoni 225/40/18 and there was slight stretch that I did not like.

I want to get a set of tired that have a square wall look now. I cant find any tires that give 0 stretch with these dimensions. 

Do I really have to go with 235/40/18? And if I do, will I have issues steering? I don't have spacers and don't intend to get them. I think the rims are et 35.

Any feedback is much appreciated 
Pics for comparisons would be awesome if possible'

-Leo


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

What kind of car do you own?

Given the wheel width and offset, I'm going to guess an Audi.


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

225 is going to stretch on a 8.5" wheel, I just put 225's and a 9" and it is noticeably stretched. I don't think a 235 is going to hurt anything.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

The Only Name Left said:


> 225 is going to stretch on a 8.5" wheel, I just put 225's and a 9" and it is noticeably stretched. I don't think a 235 is going to hurt anything.


wrong.










thats a 215/40 on a 8.5......a 225/40 or 225/45 is going to be no stretch.....or *very* minimum


----------



## vee-tread (May 15, 2011)

that is almost the look of how my 225/40 Marangoni's looked on my 18x8.5

so I guess it really matters what manufacturer you chose. 

I'm leaning towards Kumho AST's at the moment. Just looking for pics and researching still


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

vee-tread said:


> that is almost the look of how my 225/40 Marangoni's looked on my 18x8.5
> 
> so I guess it really matters what manufacturer you chose.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Kumho AST's at the moment. Just looking for pics and researching still


thats what i have on my wheels.....my rears are stretched alot...and my fronts are not stretched at all.....but i have 10s in the rear....and 7.5 in the front



try tryestretch.com.......its a great website when looking for tire sizes:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put a 215 on a 8 and my tire is stretched, all be it not that much, but it is still stretched. Now tell me how going up a quarter inch in tire size width on a rim that is a half inch bigger isn't going to stretch more? The mathematical proof of what you are saying doesn't even make sense.

Plus a lot has to do with tire shape and brand...but I won't even dive into that for the sake of argument.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

The Only Name Left said:


> I put a 215 on a 8 and my tire is stretched, all be it not that much, but it is still stretched. Now tell me how going up a quarter inch in tire size width on a rim that is a half inch bigger isn't going to stretch more? The mathematical proof of what you are saying doesn't even make sense.
> 
> Plus a lot has to do with tire shape and brand...but I won't even dive into that for the sake of argument.


different tires stretch more or less....alld epends on the tire....if you go on tire stretch....it will show you have the same size tire can have 5 different amounts of stretch.....sidewall shape is a huge play......dont start a stupid arguement


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> different tires stretch more or less....alld epends on the tire....if you go on tire stretch....it will show you have the same size tire can have 5 different amounts of stretch.....sidewall shape is a huge play......dont start a stupid arguement


The only argument is if it will or won't stretch, I'm playing it safe and saying that it will, which is what all evidence suggests from my view. If the guy wants straight up and down tires, it is obviously going to be *safer* to go with a little over rather than risking under. Just saying what I would do, you obviously don't have to agree, I mean, what do I know...I've only worked for a couple of race shops and hang around with people who have show/race cars and go through more tires in a weekend than you will go through in 5 years. Even the guy after you said that is what his 225's looked like on his 8.5's...

Nothing is worse than buying/mounting tires to realize you have the wrong ones and having to return them at your time and monetary expense just cause some guy who thinks he knows it all on the internet steered you wrong. I'll take experience over internet picture site all day long...

Plus that site you suggested doesn't really have every tire size out there for every rim combo...


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

225 on 8.5... I would consider it a nice curve, not sterched. I am running 225 on 8.5. but I am @ 45...


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

OP: i pmd you


----------



## vee-tread (May 15, 2011)

seems like the only tire out there with zero strech on an 8.5 are the Yoko s drive. Too bad the tread wear is only 300, which means a lot less for me, lol


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I Kill Honda's For Fun!!*

opcorn: Well after all this info givein your best bet its to go with a 235/40 and call it a day no stretch means no stretch guess some of these guyz miss that part :screwy: GOODLUCK!!! :beer:


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

yokohama s.drives run wider than normal tires do, look into those..


----------

